# Info about CFB Petawawa



## Greywolf (2 Sep 2004)

Hi, I'm going to be posted to Petawawa and I'd like some info about the base and the surrounding community.  I'd also like to get info on what the single quarters are like there (e.g. rent, facilities, shared bathrooms...??)  Any pertinent info will be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Sep 2004)

CFB Petawawa  --  http://www.army.dnd.ca/cfb_petawawa/dnd.asp

Petawawa Military Family Resource Centre  --  http://www.pmfrc.org/

Canadian Forces Housing Agency  --  http://www.cfha-alfc.forces.gc.ca

Petawawa Post  --  http://www.nrtco.net/~ppost/


----------



## Armymedic (3 Sep 2004)

I have been here since 97, some on this site longer. Once you have seen those links you can ask more specific questions.

As for your single quaters, it depends on which unit you are posted to...


----------



## brin11 (5 Sep 2004)

I was posted there 90-91.  It is the outdoor persons dream.  Lots of opportunity for camping, hunting and fishing in North Eastern Ontario.  Algonquin Park is very close by as well, watch out for the moose!

Pembroke, at that time, had all the basic emenities you might need for shopping, etc.  Ottawa isn't that far away for a big city excursion.  

Not a bad posting, you could do worse.  What unit are you being posted with?


----------



## Greywolf (5 Sep 2004)

I believe I'm with 2GS.   I'm a Supply Tech.   When you get posted to a new base, how much time do they usually give you to go home and pack/move your stuff?   Right now, I have all my stuff in Edmonton.   And how much time do they give you to settle into your new base?   I'm doing my QL3 course in Borden right now and it'll be done on Oct 8.   So after that, do I go straight back to Edmonton or do I have to report to Petawawa first?

What's 2GS, by the way?  Is that a General Service Battalion?  Is that attached to an infantry unit?  Does that mean as a Supply Tech, I would be working with a field unit or will I work in a warehouse?


----------



## Armymedic (5 Sep 2004)

2 GS provideds in-garrision support. It is likely you'll work at the MSA warehouse.

For your accomadations you'll live in the "mods". Building here in Pet is very similar to T-39 in Borden (the big barracks behind CFSAL, if memory serves me correct). The Units (RCR RCD CER RCHA have traditional barracks for thier units. The remander usually go into the Mods.

Mods...single room, 2 rooms share on bath. Laundry room and storage area for no more than 10 residents in each mod.

Cost? I don't rightly know...but its not a whole bunch.


----------

